# after mc and longer lasting ovulation pains



## Josie1999

I had a missed miscarriage in feb 2012 after ttc for jst 1 month. I always have clockwork periods at 28days, no cramps, ewcm and alittle ovulation pain the day of ovulation.

After the mc and dc, i got my first period 5 weeks to the day of the DC and am back to ovulating on day 14 and or 15. ( i do not temp)

the only odd thing is now my ovulation type pain (dull ache) last longer that on cd 14 and or 15. It last 5 or 6 days longer and the pain on actual ovulation day is more than a dull ache. 

has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Biotechick829

Are you sure that you're ovulating on CD14/15?

I'm on my first full cycle post D&C and although my HCG is in the 20s I felt TONS of ovary action over the past week, what I have in the past. They start with two days of pinching and then one of them gets really really achy. Granted my cycles are extremely irregular, I figured I'd O shortly after the pains (u/s pre-op showed that my ovaries we're clear and cyst free), but I didn't.

Anyway, for the past few days my ovaries have been achy but I haven't O'd.

I've always heard that things can be different after a miscarriage, so maybe this is just your body's new routine post-O? The pain could be caused from the corpus luteum cyst.

Or, unless your temping or having your bloods drawn, it could be that you're O'ing later than you think.


----------



## Josie1999

i think i am...i so happened to have a gyno check up on the day after my ov and the scan did not find cyst and the nurse said she only say my corpus leteum ( which i believe only comes after you OV)

i also used a fertility monitor and it peaked on cd 14 and cd 15.


----------



## Biotechick829

Then the pains must be from the corpus luteum, yayy!!! Some people do experience pains from it, totally normal. You're correct, corpus luteum = ovulation. That's so great you got an u/s to see what was going on.

FX for your BFP!!!!


----------



## Josie1999

yes lucky timing that i got in! i have had a ruptured cyst before and they are no joke..

since my miscarriage, any pain i follow up with doctor, and he has been great, all i said is i am having pain on my left side and 5 minutes later i was getting a u/s...

hope you get your bfp! i got pregnant after one month of ttc and i truly beleive i was able to conceive so fast as i wasnt stressing about it at all as it was the first month...


----------



## Lynton81

Hi, just found this thread as was searching for the exact thing you describe. I too had Missed mc in march after 1 month of ttc and now I am on CD 21 and have had on and off quite strong ovary pain on both sides for 5/6 days?? What was your outcome? I see you have pregnant, but didn't want to assume as some people forget to change them after mc.
Thanks. xx


----------



## Josie1999

actually i jsut found out i am 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant! I went to the doctor 2 separate times and gave me 2 ultrasounds to see if there was a cyst but there wasnt, he gave me a pelvic exam and found nothing either...we never figured out why i was having the pain. i was suppose to go in for a ctscan but now that i am pregnant i cant.

i found a few girls on this site that had ovary pain that lasted long after a m/c.


----------



## Lynton81

Thank you and congratulations. Could you tell me where the dull ache was, is it in the ovary area or everywhere. I've had a dull ache from cd5 until now (cd21 ish) as well as the ovary pains I had for 6 days from about cd7. Very odd all round, we'll see soon whether it is a weird, post d&c thing or pregnancy. xxx


----------



## Josie1999

it was only in the left ovary/groin area, i had it post mc until three months later when i got pregnant and to be honest i still have it, i have had multiple ultrasounds and cant find the source of the pain

good luck to you!


----------

